# Found PFD on Ark



## cyn_wolfe (Jul 12, 2015)

Found PFD Sunday 7/17 below Salida East. PM me and identify.


----------



## Noodle Arms (Nov 18, 2015)

pm set


----------



## Dbstile (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes I lost pfd Saturday/Sunday night it is blue and black astral with a yellow Nrs Knife attached


----------



## cyn_wolfe (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm in Silverthorne.... call me and we can figure out how to get it back to ya. 3039107852

Sent from my SM-N920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

